# Happy New Year



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

And a video of how Manila "ROCKED" welcoming 2015 !!

https://www.facebook.com/topgearphilippines/videos/828937810486622/

No such joy for folks of Davao  Though it's about time to stop scaring the pets by burning money !


----------

